# Getting HR34/Whole Home install.



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok getting a HR34 and whole home installed Monday. When complete we will have HR20-100, HR22-100 and the HR34. The HR20-100 will be staying in its same physical location where its currently connected to a Buffalo AirStation N300 Bridge. The HR34 will be installed in a location that also has another bridge of the same type. The HR22 will be moved to a new location with no WIFI. My questions are this;

Its my understanding that if the HR34 is connected to both DECA and Ethernet networks that it will act/function as a bridge for the other DECA devices allowing them to access the internet. Is this correct?

Is the above situation the best possible network connection? I do have a Coax Drop (but no receiver) near my main etherswitch. Should try to keep the HR's only on DECA and then request the installer put a DECA bridge near my main network etherswitch eliminating the bridged WIFI connection all together? If I am going this route should I just completely disconnect the HR2X receivers from my network before he arrives?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

If you connect a Cat5 to the HR34 -Connected to your home network-It will act as a Bridge and you will not need the cck - the other receivers will receive internet through your RG6 swm setup.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

With Whole Home installed, you won't have your receivers individually connected to the Internet. The HR20 and HR22 will have DECAs added to them. If you have an Ethernet drop near where the HR34 is being installed, you can just have the Ethernet cable plugged into the HR34 and it will bridge your home network to your DECA network.

Looking at your description though, the installer could just hook up a CCK at the coax drop near your router. That would do it for you. After that, you would not need the wireless adapters anymore.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Also, be advised that because you have an HR20-100, there is a special setup for that with regard to connecting a DECA. This is due to the fact that the SAT1 input on the HR20-100 does not have enough power to power the DECA. The installer will need to use a 2-way splitter and possibly a BSF (Band Stop Filter) to install the DECA on the HR20.

- Merg


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Also, be advised that because you have an HR20-100, there is a special setup for that with regard to connecting a DECA. This is due to the fact that the SAT1 input on the HR20-100 does not have enough power to power the DECA. The installer will need to use a 2-way splitter and possibly a BSF (Band Stop Filter) to install the DECA on the HR20.


Given they scheduled a truck roll with whole home and know there is a HR20-100 involved the tech should probably have the right pieces on the truck right? Also we didnt request a CCK install so likely that would be an additional addon and fee? Would I be better off just letting the tech get Whole Home working and then getting whatever hardware I need myself to connect to the coax near the switch? Is it DECABB1R0 ? Is it possible or is there some underlying setup the tech needs to do for hardwired setup as hinted at by the D* website?

Thanks!


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Unless your in love with the hr20 -if you ask he will replace it with another model on his truck and it might be a Hr24.

he should also have everything needed as well.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"rahlquist" said:


> Given they scheduled a truck roll with whole home and know there is a HR20-100 involved the tech should probably have the right pieces on the truck right? Also we didnt request a CCK install so likely that would be an additional addon and fee? Would I be better off just letting the tech get Whole Home working and then getting whatever hardware I need myself to connect to the coax near the switch? Is it DECABB1R0 ? Is it possible or is there some underlying setup the tech needs to do for hardwired setup as hinted at by the D* website?
> 
> Thanks!


Take a look at the order... The CCK might be on there. Getting a customer's setup connected to the Internet is one of the things that DirecTV wants done now and they will mark down techs that don't do that.

As for the HR20, most techs know about the special hook-up, although some will take the "easy" way and just swap out the receiver. If the tech you get doesn't know about the special hook-up, and thus, cannot get MRV to work with the HR20, they might just want to swap it out. In either of those cases, if they offer you an HR24 and you don't use the OTA tuner in the HR20, I would jump at that offer. Along with a fast receiver, the DECA is built-in, which means less components to deal with.

- Merg


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Take a look at the order... The CCK might be on there.


The order finally showed up on their site this morning and of course your right.










Looks like wifi deca but I will try my est to convince him differently once I show him my 60+ char wifi key he may agree LOL.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"rahlquist" said:


> The order finally showed up on their site this morning and of course your right.
> 
> Looks like wifi deca but I will try my est to convince him differently once I show him my 60+ char wifi key he may agree LOL.


And you have that memorized, too, dontchya? :lol:

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The wifi deca can be used wired.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> And you have that memorized, too, dontchya? :lol:


Heck no I am over the age of 18 so no way I can waste valuable mental space to something like that. I push around a text file with the key in it to all my devices, there are only 3 devices on my lan that have required manual non cut & paste entry of the key. The Wii and two products of the fruit carrying zombie horde.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> The wifi deca can be used wired.


If they were to install it wifi and later I connected the ethernet cable would any additional settings changes be needed to get it to use the wired connection instead of the wifi?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"rahlquist" said:


> If they were to install it wifi and later I connected the ethernet cable would any additional settings changes be needed to get it to use the wired connection instead of the wifi?


You would need to turn off the wifi setting on the the CCK. The wireless-CCK will get its own IP address. You can go to a setup page for it via a web browser and change the setting for the wireless capability.

- Merg


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> You would need to turn off the wifi setting on the the CCK. The wireless-CCK will get its own IP address. You can go to a setup page for it via a web browser and change the setting for the wireless capability.


Sweet! now the only thing left to figure out is if I want him to mount the SWiM 16 outside or inside. Currently the SWiM 8-way splitter is outside situated inside a wall box for the Charter Cable service the house had before we bought it. While an 8-way splitter fits there is no way a SWIM16 would fit in there. So it would have to be mounted above or below the existing wall boxes and i don't know how well the existing cables would co-operate.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I had my SWM16 installed inside my laundry room where the cables come into my house. It took a little finagling with the installer as he wanted to put it outside and just run 2 cables into the house. I like it in the house as I don't need to worry about weather related issues with it.

- Merg


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah I think I am going to have it relocated to the inside garage wall. Basically the opposite side of the wall where things are now so just yank the cables back in and mount the SWiM high up on the wall so the existing cables can be used without replacement. So he will have to bring in however many cables he needs from the dish to the garage but we will be pulling 4 other cables back in so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

I have an HR-34 being shipped next week. It will be replacing an HR20-100. I have mrv already, my question is what do i need to remove in the set up, as in the cck kit and splitter. I thought I had read you don't need these with the 34. I asked for a tech install, D said I didn't need since it is a swap out. Thanks.


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

If the only things on the splitter are the HR20 and the CCK, remove both. Connect the single SWM wire and the ethernet wire from the router to the HR34. Done.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I think by CCK, jtb50 is just referring to the DECA attached to the HR20. But, to add your post FlyingDiver, if there is an ethernet connection close to the HR34, I would recommend removing the CCK used on the network and just plugging directly into the HR34.

- Merg


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

Hmm. You're probably right. I forgot that a splitter is commonly used with an HR20 because of the power supply problem. In either case, he can still remove both. The real question is does he actually have a CCK somewhere else?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

FlyingDiver said:


> Hmm. You're probably right. I forgot that a splitter is commonly used with an HR20 because of the power supply problem. In either case, he can still remove both. The real question is does he actually have a CCK somewhere else?


Exactly. He has the HR20-100, which has the alternate setup for the DECA.

- Merg


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the replys, i am really clueless about this, think i will call D and get a tech to install. I have three cables coming in from the outside, one goes to what i thought was the CCK, one goes to the splitter, and one to the HR20-100


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"jtb50" said:


> Thanks for the replys, i am really clueless about this, think i will call D and get a tech to install. I have three cables coming in from the outside, one goes to what i thought was the CCK, one goes to the splitter, and one to the HR20-100


Is the HR20 the only receiver that you have? If so, what you have is the CCK. Although you say you have 3 cables coming in with one going to a splitter. What is connected to the splitter?

- Merg


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

I have an hr21 in bedroom. Cables are as follows, one to DECA broadband adapter, with ethernet cable to switch. Second cable to SWM power inverter, with the third cable going to a connected home adapter, which connects to the hr 20.


----------

